# Erlangens Plauderecke



## Ketchyp (20. Januar 2007)

Joa, hier ist der verpsorchene Thread -so gedacht- dass sich die ganzen Frler, DHler und Dirter sich mal zusammenfinden und nicht mehr alleine fahren müssen  

Also wer kommt jetzt noch alles aus Erlagen/Umgebung ?! 

*sichmeld*


----------



## Köhlix (20. Januar 2007)

Ich! Wir werden morgen evtl (wenn der Kopf net zu sehr drönt) in die Omega gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (20. Januar 2007)

Dürft Ihr denn schon Bier trinken?
Steinbachbräu ist immer nen feiner Ort um sich zu treffen.

DAS Omega und nich die Omega


----------



## rex_sl (20. Januar 2007)

batman steinbach is aber blöd da is immer so voll und wir wollen ja pizza essen und bier dazu trinken. nicht bier und dann aufm heimweg döner


also jungs gebt euch nen ruck


----------



## Bombenkrator (20. Januar 2007)

*meld* 

bin auch aus erlangen.

@köhlix

wann seit ihr dort? wenns wetter morgen passt bin ich wieder so um halb 3 dort.
kann sich aber auch noch kurzzeitig ändern


----------



## oBATMANo (20. Januar 2007)

Aber da is das Bier soo gut.
Man kann ja nen Tisch reservieren und von nem Pizzadienst ne Pizza bringen lassen  

Moment es gibt glaub sogar ne Pizzaria mit Storchenbier.
Muß mal suchen gehn

EDIT:

Hmm, früher was das mal nen Pizzaladen

ZEN  	 	
Genießen Sie in den historischen Salons aus dem Jugendstil auf drei Etagen eine leichte und ideenreiche Thai-Küche, Cocktails und natürlich auch die Bierspezialitäten der Steinbach Bräu.
Täglich ab 18 Uhr geöffnet.

Theaterplatz 22, 91054 Erlangen

Tel.: 	09131 / 97 33 166


----------



## rex_sl (20. Januar 2007)

und hast nen anzug und krawatte. 

mensch nehmen wir halt ne assi pizzaria wo ich mit jogginghose und kaputten tshirt kommen kann. 

wir könnten ja auch megaschnitzel beim krapp_drei linden essen. das is doch mal nen vorschlag


----------



## Bombenkrator (20. Januar 2007)

preiswert und gut, ich wär dafür


----------



## oBATMANo (20. Januar 2007)

Hab nur ne Krawatte mit Totenköpfen drauf.
Wär auch nich mein Vorschlag gewesen der Laden. Vorher war da ne ganz normale Pizzabude drinn.

Große Schnitzel klingt gut und solang ich kein Kitzmann trinken muß bin ich schon zufrieden.


----------



## dubbel (20. Januar 2007)

kitzmann steht nicht zur debatte.


----------



## rex_sl (20. Januar 2007)

im schnitzelparadies gibts kein kitzmann. glaube st.georgen wenn die nicht schon wieder gewechselt haben-.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (20. Januar 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> kitzmann steht nicht zur debatte.



du bist mir sofort symphatisch  

Joa, wollen wir mal alle ne Pizza essen gehen ? Am ende kennen wir uns alle und mögen uns gar nicht  

Wann wäre denn n geeigneter Termin ?


----------



## olimtbfully (20. Januar 2007)

Servus alle zusammen, komm auch aus ER. und finde ich ne gute Idee,
wenn der Treffpunkt und Termin steht bin ich dabei.
ps.
Was sagt Ihr zum Werner seinem absolut schnuckeligen und geilen Laden, ich find den echt klasse, so stelle ich mir Arbeiten/Hobby in seiner schönsten Art und Weise vor.
Gruss Oli


----------



## Ketchyp (20. Januar 2007)

welcher werner ? der laden beim bahnhof ?!


----------



## olimtbfully (20. Januar 2007)

Jo 
war heut mal drinn, echt cool und hat sogar schon ein Canondale Judge
drinn stehen.
Gruss Oli


----------



## Ketchyp (20. Januar 2007)

Joa der Typ ist echt okay ! 
Hab mit ihm auch schon 20 min fachgesimpelt  
Hoffen wir mal, dass er gut Fuß fast, es gibt ja leider zuviele (z.T. inkompetente) Radläden in Erlangen ( bzw Verkäufer ..)  !


----------



## Bombenkrator (20. Januar 2007)

hab den laden auch schon von außen begutachtet. 
auf alle sieht der laden gut aus und schöne sachen sind drin. wie sind die preise?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (20. Januar 2007)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> hab den laden auch schon von außen begutachtet.
> auf alle sieht der laden gut aus und schöne sachen sind drin. wie sind die preise?



Preise ? Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, habe bisher nur geredet und nichts gekauft.


----------



## oBATMANo (20. Januar 2007)

Nix Pizza
Pizza saugt

Ich will jetzt nen Schnitzl und 'n Schorschn Kellerbier


----------



## Axalp (21. Januar 2007)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Nix Pizza
> Pizza saugt
> 
> Ich will jetzt nen Schnitzl und 'n Schorschn Kellerbier



Da werf ich mal die "3 Linden" ich Büchenbach in die Runde. Größere Schnitzel wirst' in Erlangen nicht finden.


----------



## rex_sl (21. Januar 2007)

Axalp schrieb:


> Da werf ich mal die "3 Linden" ich Büchenbach in die Runde. Größere Schnitzel wirst' in Erlangen nicht finden.



davon reden wir schon die ganze zeit. und 3 linden is in alterlangen. also keine beleidigungen hier bitte


----------



## Ketchyp (21. Januar 2007)

3 Linden ?
Hat jmd die genaue adresse ?

 Alterlanger Straße 6 ?!


----------



## Bombenkrator (21. Januar 2007)

*Gasthof Drei Linden  	 
Alterlanger Str. 6 
91056 Erlangen
Telefon: 09131/43885​*

*Geöffnet  tägl. 9.00-22.00Uhr.   Dienstag Ruhetag*


----------



## Axalp (21. Januar 2007)

rex_sl schrieb:


> davon reden wir schon die ganze zeit. und 3 linden is in alterlangen. also keine beleidigungen hier bitte



Sorry, bin "Neigschmeckter" - wollte hier keinem auf den Schlips treten. 
Und lesen kann ich auch nicht.....


----------



## Ketchyp (21. Januar 2007)

Da wir hier soviel rumplaudern können wie wir wollen ^^ :

@axalp

asp fan ? wegen dem ich will brennen ?!


----------



## Axalp (21. Januar 2007)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Da wir hier soviel rumplaudern können wie wir wollen ^^ :
> 
> @axalp
> 
> asp fan ? wegen dem ich will brennen ?!



Richtig erkannt.


----------



## Ketchyp (21. Januar 2007)

warste im hirsch beim konzert ? weil da war ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (23. Januar 2007)

Wann gibts nun nen Schnitzel?


----------



## Bombenkrator (23. Januar 2007)

keine ahnung


----------



## rex_sl (23. Januar 2007)

würd ich auch gerne wissen. 

ich mach jetzt mal nen termin für freitag fest. so offiziell. also wer hat da zeit so ca 18-19 uhr essen zu gehen


----------



## Ketchyp (23. Januar 2007)

ich nicht, aber ist ja nicht so wichtig ...

â¬ aber ich habe sowieso leider fast nie zeit ...


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Januar 2007)

Dieses WE ist schlecht bei mir


----------



## rex_sl (23. Januar 2007)

also dann irgendwann in der woche 29.1- 4.2 darauf haben wir uns ja jetzt geeinigt


----------



## Axalp (23. Januar 2007)

Ketchyp schrieb:
			
		

> warste im hirsch beim konzert ?



Nein leider nicht. War des öfteren in der Kulturruine in Karlsruhe. Da hat er aufgelegt.



rex_sl schrieb:


> also dann irgendwann in der woche 29.1- 4.2 darauf haben wir uns ja jetzt geeinigt



Klingt gut - dieses WE hätt' ich auch nicht gekonnt.


----------



## Bombenkrator (24. Januar 2007)

hui schnee

fährt heut jemand?


----------



## Ketchyp (24. Januar 2007)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> hui schnee
> 
> fährt heut jemand?



war fahren, aber nur kurz hinten bei spardorf, aber war ziemlich lahm, da im wald überall "tiefschnee" war, und man somit keinen speed bekam =(
Aber auf der Straße schneller zu heizen als die Autos war sehr geil  
Dooferweise öfters leicht weggerutscht , schaut dann so unpro aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (25. Januar 2007)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> ...
> Aber auf der Straße schneller zu heizen als die autos war sehr geil
> ...


 
so geht's mir dauernd


----------



## E36/8 (26. Januar 2007)

Servus Erlanger


olimtbfully schrieb:


> Was sagt Ihr zum Werner seinem absolut schnuckeligen und geilen Laden


War schonmal mal drin und hab mit ihm gequatscht. Hört sich gut an der Typ, aber sehen wird mans halt erst wenn er am Rad geschraubt hat. Weis auch ehrlich gesagt nicht wie er sich halten will. So richtig verkaufen tut er ja nix und am "dauerschrauben" ist er ja auch nicht gerade. 
Aber er wird von mir auf jedenfall seine Chance bekommen!

Mal was andres. Wer Lust hat sein Rad schonend & billig zu putzen sollte mal bei den Selbstwaschboxen in der Nägelsbachstraße vorbeischauen. Dort gibts dauerhaft warmes Wasser im lagerfreundlichen "Düsennichteinfrierdruck" für Umsonst  
Und wers gröber mag kann dem Automaten ja trotzdem noch nen 50erle geben, sollte halt "etwas" mehr abstand halten


----------



## oBATMANo (26. Januar 2007)

Wenn ihr ihn alle immer nur vollquatscht ohne was zu kaufen und vom Arbeiten abhaltet,
ist er bestimmt bald pleite


----------



## Ketchyp (31. Januar 2007)

hm, weiß einer welches die nächste dirthalle ist mit foampit, bzw wos hier n foampit in der gegendgibt ?!

[weil 2 leutz die ich kenne fahren immer extra nach münchen oO ]


----------



## wotan_S_rache (31. Januar 2007)

diepersdorf, ist aber draussen und momentan halbvoll..


----------



## Bombenkrator (31. Januar 2007)

da muss ich mal hin, kannst du mal die adresse und vllt bilder posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (31. Januar 2007)

na, das findest schon, einfach bei den pferden richtung birkensee,
basteln n paar leutchen die reste von district ride zusammen...


----------



## der-elch (3. Februar 2007)

Der Werni ist schon gut drauf und vom Schrauben versteht er wirklich was! Er war zuletzt der Schrauber beim Sunshine Sports und davor im Freilauf. 
Ich wünsch ihm, das sein Laden hält und er viele lustige Leutle zum ratschen find, dann wirds bei mir vielleicht mal weniger, wenn wir uns mal wieder zufällig in unserem Keller treffen


----------



## Ketchyp (15. Februar 2007)

E36/8 schrieb:


> Servus Erlanger
> 
> War schonmal mal drin und hab mit ihm gequatscht. Hört sich gut an der Typ, aber sehen wird mans halt erst wenn er am Rad geschraubt hat. Weis auch ehrlich gesagt nicht wie er sich halten will. So richtig verkaufen tut er ja nix und am "dauerschrauben" ist er ja auch nicht gerade.
> Aber er wird von mir auf jedenfall seine Chance bekommen!



Ich war heute drinnen und bin leider enttäuscht:
Die Preise sind einfach mal saftig. So kam ich und wollte, dass er meine Kassette festschraubt und mir meine Kette um 2 Glieder verlängert. 
Was dabei rauskam ? Er wollte dann noch meine Bremsen neueinstellen/fräsen. Als ich ihm erklärte, dass es bei Hayes üblich ist, das die quitschen wenn die nass sind und ich das selber kann wars erstmal geklärt. Also nur Kassette und Kette. Naja , dann wollte er dafür 22  da es eine halbe Stunde Arbeit ist. 
Sowas finde ich unverschämt, das wären nichtmal 10 min Arbeit : Kette bei den beiden Kettenschlössern aufmachen (meine kette hat 3 ^^) die neuen Glieder rein, LR raus -> festschrauben, LR rein Kette zu machen. Fertig. Und dafür 22  ? Da krieg ich ne halbe Kette und n Kassettenschlüssel für


----------



## rex_sl (15. Februar 2007)

au au. 

aus sowas halt ich mich raus.

 aber wie schauts mit schnitzel aus????


----------



## Bombenkrator (15. Februar 2007)

bevor ich solche preise zahl, nehm ich mir lieber die zeit und lern es selber  
ich finds auch übertrieben...
natürlich will man den laden etwas unterstützen, aber man rennt fast immer gegen wände, 
die preise sind oft sehr hoch für solche kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Ketchyp (15. Februar 2007)

Das Problem :
Bei solchen Kleinigkeiten muss man gar nichts selber lernen :
Das einzigste was mr fehlte waren eben der KassettenschlÃ¼ssel (meiner war zu groÃ) und eben die fehlenden Glieder. Und dann dafÃ¼r 22 â¬?  Never !


----------



## rex_sl (15. Februar 2007)

man kann ja fragen wieso das so teuer ist.


----------



## Ketchyp (15. Februar 2007)

Hm, weil er sein Leben/Shop finanzieren muss.... denk ich jetzt mal so..


----------



## olimtbfully (16. Februar 2007)

Preise????
wo gibts noch was billig???
aber wenn ich wegen dieser " Kleinigkeiten" in einen Bikeshop gehen muß,
fehlt:  a) Werkzeug
         b) Lust selber zu schrauben
         c) zwei linke Hände?
Also wer schon länger im Sattel sitzt sollte doch solche Reperaturen selber
ausführen können und man besorgt sich doch mit der Zeit einiges an Werkzeug, und der es nicht so macht der muß halt vorher nach dem Preis
fragen oder Lächeln und zahlen.
Gruss Oli


----------



## Ketchyp (16. Februar 2007)

bei mir wars wie gesagt a) ... aber normaler weise zahlt man fÃ¼r ne halbestunde so 10-15 â¬... *schulterzuck*
Bei ihm 22â¬ 1/2 H , 45â¬ 1 h so grob wenn ich das noch richtig im kopf habe.. 

Eigtl lass ich im shop nur mein LR zentrieren ... rest mach ich selber (sofern ich das werkzeug habe... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (16. Februar 2007)

ne da denkst du falsch. du wirst nirgends aber auch nirgends ne halbe stunde für 15 euro kriegen. also ich verlang im freilauf 48 euro/stunde. 

ob der aufwand jedoch ne halbe stunde wert war. keine ahnung. aber das is ja das tolle an deutschland. jeder darf hingehen wo er will.


----------



## Ketchyp (16. Februar 2007)

wer bist du im freilauf ? *dooffrag*


----------



## rex_sl (16. Februar 2007)

der smarte gutaussehende typ aus der werkstatt


----------



## Ketchyp (16. Februar 2007)

gibt doch 2 ... =P
aber ich weiß wer du bist hab mir grad deine gallery angeschaut...


----------



## rex_sl (17. Februar 2007)

na dann is ja gut


----------



## Bombenkrator (24. Februar 2007)

hab heute gesehen, dass der förster wieder den rathsberg-downhill 
plattgemacht hat  

hab ihn quasi auf frischer tat ertappt, als er aber leider schon fertig war mit dem
ausgraben...


----------



## Ketchyp (24. Februar 2007)

ehrlich ? alles tot ? 

oder wie ? sprünge raus und anlieger weg und und und ? =*( 

kann man sich mal nicht mit der stadt kurzschließen ob man was bekommt  ?


----------



## Bombenkrator (24. Februar 2007)

ja bin den downhill bis zum weg hoch und da stand nichts mehr


----------



## Ketchyp (24. Februar 2007)

Nein  

Naja , dann kann man ihn ja wenigstens mal gscheit aufbaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olimtbfully (26. Februar 2007)

echt schade, waren am Samstag  dort unterwegs,
ich denke da werden sich wohl wieder einige Fussgänger
darüber aufgeregt haben.
Evtl. sollte man hier auf die andere Seite bauen, also Richtung
B`reuth, dort könnte ich mit vorstellen das hier weniger Parteiverkehr
ist, unterhalb der Pferdekoppeln nach dem Waldweg.
Gruss Oli


----------



## GuiGui (28. Februar 2007)

Das nächste mal unbedingt fragen wer das veranlasst hat!!!


----------



## Ketchyp (28. Februar 2007)

die stadt ? wieso ?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (1. März 2007)

und das beste ist: bauvorhaben nicht öffentlich zu diskutieren !


----------



## Ketchyp (10. April 2007)

Hm, wollt mal so anfragen ob jmd Interesse an ca 50 meter Northshore hätte ?
Weil leider muss ich meinen abbauen, und nun wissen wir noch nicht wohin damit. Ist Qualitativ hochwertig gebaut alles, wird nur grad von mir. qualitativ schlecht abgerissen (muss halt leider schnell gehen, frist von der stadt). 

Daher wollt ich mal fragen (atm nur rein hypothetisch) ob jmd Interesse hätte ? 

Pix gibts auch, muesst nur mal suchen.


----------



## rex_sl (10. April 2007)

ich schau mal ob ich sie nicht an die bmx bahn stellen kann. da muss ich aber erst den vorstand vom verein anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (10. April 2007)

genau das war auch meine Idee. Da müsste doch was gehen. Die Jungs bauen doch schon fleissig und können sicher gut Nachschub gebrauchen.

Wo steht das Zeug denn jetzt?


----------



## rex_sl (10. April 2007)

das problem is nur wir bekommen morgen schon die komplette shore anlage von den hemhofen jungs. das sind auch locker 50m. morgen kann ich mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## dubbel (11. April 2007)

50 m breit oder hoch?


----------



## lowfat (11. April 2007)

Männer kennen nur Länge...


----------



## Ketchyp (11. April 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> 50 m breit oder hoch?




Ne die diagonale im verhältnis zu e^pi ist 50m, steht doch klipp und klar im Text  


@rex

Jup, wäre nett, aber wie gesagt, atm ist alles nur theoretisch, vlt behalten wir es auch noch selber und bauen es auf nem anderen Grundstück auf. Muss auch erstmal den anderen Mitaufbauer kontaktieren.


Hier der LINK zu den Bildern : 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3347648&postcount=10


----------



## Bombenkrator (13. April 2007)

bin morgen um 3 oben am rathsberg, kommt noch wer zufällig?


----------



## Ketchyp (14. April 2007)

Hm, ich evtl.
Aber ich wollte ehr so 1-2 h früher oben sein. Kein Plan. Wenn ich oben bin sehen wir uns ja vlt. 

(<- Stinky Mensch mit langen Haaren)


----------



## Bombenkrator (18. April 2007)

so bin bei den schönen wetter jeden tag ab 4 am rathsberg oben, bischen droppen.
vllt gesellt sich ja einer zu mir/uns  

hab ein schwarzes giant mit weißen felgen und roten naben, als erkennungszeichen


----------



## rex_sl (18. April 2007)

du solltest dir lieber mal nen helm kaufen. das schützt den kopf. und fahren is auch nicht schlecht. nicht nur rumstehen. 

aber was solls. ihr dürft nicht immer angst vor uns haben. wir beisen euch nicht. heute am omega habt ihr auch nur geschaut. ey wir haben alle mal angefangen und haben nix dagegn wenn ihr auch fahrt. also ruhig mutig sein und mal ne runde mit uns cruisen.


----------



## Bombenkrator (18. April 2007)

hi,
also nen helm hab ich mittlerweile und wir waren grad auf dem rückweg vom rathsberg 
und ham blos mal vorbeigeschaut wer der rumfährt.

ich glaub das hast du falsch interpretiert, 
wir warn einfach fertig vom rathsberg fahren, weil wir dort zur zeit fleisig am üben sind 

ich fahr relativ häufig am omega, auch wenn bessere dabei sind, das stört mich eigentlich wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puma347 (1. Mai 2007)

grillen wir doch alle einfach mal


----------



## Ketchyp (2. Mai 2007)

@grillen kp


Hm, wer am Rathsberg son rot eloxiertes (zylinderförmiges) Räd/Knöpfchen findet, dass zu meiner 66 passt, der darf sich bei mir melden  (so ca 0.8cm durchmesser, 1cm hoch)


----------



## rex_sl (2. Mai 2007)

jo grillen wir einfach mal.


----------



## dirie´l (2. Mai 2007)

Mim Grill aufn Rückn zu den Kalchtrails


----------



## rex_sl (2. Mai 2007)

was waldbrand, bist du verrückt ich will noch länger mtb fahren. nicht rennrad im abgeflammten wald.


----------



## puma347 (2. Mai 2007)

rex_sl schrieb:


> jo grillen wir einfach mal.


 



dirie´l schrieb:


> Mim Grill aufn Rückn zu den Kalchtrails


ich dacht jetzt eher aufn rastplatzt zwischen eltersdorf und fürth ronhof  



rex_sl schrieb:


> was waldbrand, bist du verrückt ich will noch länger mtb fahren. nicht rennrad im abgeflammten wald.


----------



## Smourock17 (5. Mai 2007)

Hi, einige kenn mich vll schon vom Rathsberg (schwarzes Scott HT mit MZ AM und den Camou Singletracks) nur bin ich noch ned lange im Forum unterwegs...

Grillen wär mal ne feine Sache, schlage hier mal den Camper-ev vor (der Computer-Club in der Erba), war da mal Mitglied als es noch hoch herging mit LAN´s usw... Und naja die haben da halt nen Grill und diverse Sofas die wir uns raustellen könnten, neben dem Grillspot verläuft noch so ein kleines Bächlein und es is recht chillig.

Also Bombenkrater und ich sind da des öfteren nachdem wir uns am Rathsberg ausgepowert ham...

Außerdem bietet es sich nach dem heutigen Regen und dem der ja noch kommen soll an, dass wir mal den Rathsberg a weng aufpeppen - kann man ja dabei alles besprechen.

LG Felix


----------



## Ketchyp (6. Mai 2007)

Camper-ev XD wie geekmäßig ist denn das ?  

Location ist immer gut, dooferweise ist es nur schwierig immer ne Zeit zu finden, wo viele Zeit haben ...


----------



## Smourock17 (6. Mai 2007)

*C*omputer*A*nd*M*ultimedia*P*roject*ER*langen-ev   

Ich schlag Freitag Nachmittag bzw Sonntag vor ...

Gruß Felix

und @rex_sl 
na dann lass uns doch gucken ; P 
hab auch nicht vor da zu fahren wenn nix los is - Ich steh ned grad auf Betonklotzanlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (6. Mai 2007)

oh ne computerkiddies. mach ma dann lieber mal in spardorf oder dechsendorf an den grillplätzen.


----------



## puma347 (6. Mai 2007)

rex_sl schrieb:


> oh ne computerkiddies. mach ma dann lieber mal in spardorf oder dechsendorf an den grillplätzen.



wo solln jetzt in spardorf grillplätze sein?


----------



## Smourock17 (12. Mai 2007)

servus! 

Folgendes Problem:

Vor 3 Wochen am Rathsberg nen "Chris aus Tennenlohe" getroffen mit einem Orange-Silbernen CC-Fully.

Ich hatte dann nen Platten, woraufhin er mir sein Flickwerkzeug+Pumpe lieh, ich ihm meine Handynr. gab und was für nächste Woche ausmachte...

Wohl irgendwie die Nummer falsch aufgeschrieben oder so, naja auf alle Fälle kein Kontakt mehr gehabt, ich sitz aber immernoch auf seinem Werkzeug...

Also falls den Kerl jemand kennt oder sich denken könnte wer das sein kann, kann mir ja mal in seinem Interesse ne PM schicken

Gruß Felix


----------



## puma347 (12. Mai 2007)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> servus!
> 
> Folgendes Problem:
> 
> ...


kp wer das sein koennte,hab dich aber selber glaub ich an e´nem donnerstag auf ner kreuzng gesehen


----------



## Smourock17 (14. Mai 2007)

kann gut sein, ich glaub dann weiß ich auch wer du warst ^^


----------



## oBATMANo (17. Mai 2007)

Komm auch aus Tennenlohe, aber nen silbernes Orange is mir noch nie aufgefallen.

In meiner Straße parkt ab und zu nen Auto mit großem Nicolai Aufkleber drauf. 
Mehr is mir aber noch nich aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smourock17 (21. Mai 2007)

mensch kinners, der berch ruft!

Ich schlag vor: Samstag, Frühschoppen und was feines essen.


----------



## Ketchyp (21. Mai 2007)

Berch = Komerz

Werd nur am Freitag oben sein, weil ichs meiner Freundin versprochen habe, aber ansonsten hasste ich Berg wie die Pest. Zuviele Alkleichen und Menschen mitm IQ von nem Toastbrot, für die der Rausch und Pöpelein das höchste ist -.-'


----------



## puma347 (21. Mai 2007)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> mensch kinners, der berch ruft!
> 
> Ich schlag vor: Samstag, Frühschoppen und was feines essen.





Ketchyp schrieb:


> Berch = Komerz
> 
> Werd nur am Freitag oben sein, weil ichs meiner Freundin versprochen habe, aber ansonsten hasste ich Berg wie die Pest. Zuviele Alkleichen und Menschen mitm IQ von nem Toastbrot, für die der Rausch und Pöpelein das höchste ist -.-'


nein wird eh nicht zustande kommen


----------



## Smourock17 (21. Mai 2007)

Dann macht doch mal nen Gegenvorschlag ; )


----------

